
Apple has shut down the Safari Extensions Gallery in favor of native apps - bangonkeyboard
https://twitter.com/MattSenter/status/1168984757021138945
======
darren
The new gallery in the app store:
[https://apps.apple.com/ca/story/id1377753262](https://apps.apple.com/ca/story/id1377753262)

------
bangonkeyboard
The former Gallery URL: [https://safari-extensions.apple.com/](https://safari-
extensions.apple.com/)

------
olliej
They’ve been saying the old extension model has been deprecated forever.

Kind of disappointing given the lack of a ublock replacement :(

~~~
kyleolivo
Give Wipr a try.

[https://giorgiocalderolla.com/wipr.html](https://giorgiocalderolla.com/wipr.html)

